# Wlp920 Old Bavarian Lager Yeast



## Doc (20/5/03)

Has anyone else used WLP920 Old Bavarian Lager Yeast?
I used it in an Marzen-Oktoberfest and in a current Bastard Nut Brown Ale/Bavarian Brown Ball Buster.
The M-O is quite malty to taste and looks like murky swamp water.
The BNBA which I racked tonight is tasting and looking similar.

Is this characteristic of this yeast?

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## PMyers (21/5/03)

Malty to taste ... yes.

The flocculation is supposed to be medium, and in my experience this has always proven true. I'm not certain what could be causing a persistant haze in these brews. Are these beers from kits or AG?

Cheers,
Pete

:chug:


----------



## Doc (21/5/03)

One is a AG which is currently kegged.
The other is a kit based beer that is in secondary.

Cheers,
Doc


----------

